# "The Itch"



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Its almost spring goose hunting time again and i can berely hold it any more. Out shoveling the driveway and canadas are flying over like crazy. I almost cant handle it anymore. :lol:  :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

You guys can hunt canada's in the spring up their?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

One thing I have come to realize about the "Itch", it costs a heck of a lot of money. Boy I wish I wouldn't have had the itch today


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, scratching my itch cost me a few hundred bucks the other day. I'm not sure if it was satisfying or painful... :idiot:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

You guys should get that checked out, I had a buddy who had that and he got some cream from the Doc for it, cleared it right up!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

See I'm not sure if I want it to go away though.


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

I think I need professional help! In the last two months I've bought 30 doz sillosocks, 10 doz deadly decoys, 6 ss flyers, sent my barrel off to Kevin @ Custom Gun Works for a Drakekiller, made an e-caller, and bought a few videos too. The fever is bad! Now watch Aberdeen get a flyover. I'll crap. I'm still assembling the deadlies. Hope I beat the weather.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

lol yea very time i see a flyover out of season i look for gun until i realize i cant shoot :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

the itch has costed me like 2000, 10 dz ss, 2 ss fliers, 15 dz dealies, two e callers, a new super x 2, pattern master, ground force blind and more. I need a to see a dr. asap. uke: :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Holy crap, you guys got me beat. I guess I can only be as sick as I can afford. :wink:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

the sickness is so bad it makes me find ways to afford :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, I've been getting a little desperate lately too. The only thing I can come up with that will realisticly put together money fast enough is becoming a crack dealing pimp :fro: . Figure I'll camp out somewhere around 19th and University, just close enough to campus for a quick escape if they try to bust me. I'll have to be careful though, some of those lady campus cops look like they might be pretty B.A. for girls.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

justund223 said:


> the itch has costed me like 2000, 10 dz ss, 2 ss fliers, 15 dz dealies, two e callers, a new super x 2, pattern master, ground force blind and more. I need a to see a dr. asap. uke: :beer:


do you happen to have any job openings at your current residence of employment?? thank you for the info. and i will be waiting for my interview! (oh yea, forgot to mention i can't work weekends from Sept. 1 to January 1.) and i need a couple off in the spring, thanx. :wink:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

find somewhere were can make tips and work it.... work it real good....
Love the idea diver sniper


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

justund223 said:


> find somewhere were can make tips and work it.... work it real good....
> Love the idea diver sniper


what?? so you're a male stripper?? whatever puts a little extra money in your pocket for hunting i guess! :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

no, just a delivery driver, but that if they had stip club here it would be worth :lol: it


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

there is probly only one thing that could make me turn to stripping and that is hunting. MAN I LOVE IT!!! :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow I wish i had tath much money to waste on hunting stuff!!! Dont get me wrong I love hunting, but i see no reason to spend THOUSANDS of DOLLARS on dekes!!

Thats just the way i see it
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

shootnmiss09 said:


> Dont get me wrong I love hunting, but i see no reason to spend THOUSANDS of DOLLARS on dekes!!


Hah, you get a few more years behind you and I bet you'll begin to understand.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

haha, right on. I can still remember when I could barely afford a half dozen super mag shells. Now days, its a couple thousand a year for this and that-its always never enough


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ya i spose you guyz are rite, if i had more money i would spend a little more on dekes!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

if i had more money and didnt have other things to buy, id spend more, but right now buying expensive decoys is not an option for me. dozen shells here and tehre will work fine for me now.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess it's just like they say:

"It's not a hobby, it's an obsession"


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I call it a life style. It really does take enough control over things that it turns into more than just a hobby.


----------

